# N. brichardi new setup tips? 5ft tank



## Andy000 (Mar 9, 2007)

hey guys.. im setting up a 5 foot tank with just 2 brichardi.. a pair.. male and female. a breeding pair actually. i think its like a 200 liter tank.

any suggestions on how to set it up?

Thanks, Andrew


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Add water  :wink:

Seriously, these fish have minimal requirements to meet... I think they'd breed in a teacup. Ideal conditions: 15-30 gallon tank, sand substrates, some rocks and caves for breeding areas, and no tank mates that you want to survive.

Water parameters are the same as other Tang cichlids: hard water with high pH, low nitrates, and temp around 75 F.


----------



## Andy000 (Mar 9, 2007)

wow that was a quick reply  
i dont intend on putting any other fish in this tank.. theyre gona have 5ftx1.5ftx1.5ft all to themselves. 

Thanks mate


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Holy cow, that's a palace! Why such a large tank for the beauties?


----------



## Andy000 (Mar 9, 2007)

i want them to breed like crazy.. thats why 

im breeding them for my boss.. i work at a pet store. and im breeding so he can sell and cause theyre real beautiful fish and i want some for myself.

i cant believe my boss trusts his 15 yr old employee to breed his fish for him. but ay its gud to know he trusts me,


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Well, I suspect a 15 yr old would do a better job than a 30 yr old with a spouse, house, and kids to worry about. :thumb:

For greatest productivity and fast fry growth, here's a few things I'd do:
1. Feed NLS Grow as the staple diet. Crush the pellets so that all sizes of particles are available to the little fish. 
2. Supplement with brine shrimp. Frozen is fine. 
3. 50% water change weekly. I know it's a big tank, but fresh water is a really good spawning and growth enhancer.


----------



## Andy000 (Mar 9, 2007)

iv got brine shrimp and new life spectrum. iv used that all my life since iv had fish. its never let me down :thumb:

and yeah im fine with doing water changes.. man i cant wait till i get my brichardi tomorrow 

thanks heaps triscuit.

Andrew


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow. That will be quite the tank!


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

And they WILL breed like crazy!!! Mine love rock piles, sand and believe it or not the occasional shell, just make sure it's big enough...


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

IMO, i think you should get some of the more uncommon brichardi if your going to breed them in a 5feet tank alone.


----------



## Andy000 (Mar 9, 2007)

gayest thing happend today  i was at my lfs and we were getting the tank into the car and it hit something and the side panel cracked. im sooo depressed now 

but, my boss said he will put in another side panel and ill have it by the middle of the week.
so yeah its just a little bit of a delay. i was soo looking forward to getting my tank set up today though  .

oh well keep the tips coming, thanks all you guys 

Andrew


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Given the OP is in Oz and their import laws, there might not be rarer brichardi types available. And after seeing the prices of what we call common fish down there, those brichardi will probably be a goldmine. :lol:


----------



## Andy000 (Mar 9, 2007)

i havent seen any brichardi other then the two and their babies in the shop that i work in.. i guess even any common brichardi are rare here in aus, but theyre real beautiful fish so i think people would love em. 

i think theyre gona be sold for $16aus Each. which is pretty average for any Cichlid here. the more common ones go for around $12-$15 but the real good ones for about $14-$20.

i think its a good price for these awesome fish..

Andrew


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

well in here, its around 5cents a dozen :lol: 
Brichardi usually go from between $5-10 for juvies.


----------



## MrGuyPerson (Jun 12, 2002)

Keep us posted on this. I'd love to see it when they fill it up.


----------



## Andy000 (Mar 9, 2007)

im getting my 5ft tank tomrrow.. i was busy making lids for it the past two days. its gona be awesome!


----------



## Andy000 (Mar 9, 2007)

got my tank guys! 
its soo awesome.. its 18" wide 14"tall and 5ft long  its pretty good to breed the brichardi that im getting in a few days 

im going to put some pictures up once i have the substrate and rockwork in there..

at the moment it only has a few wild guppies and convict cichlids in it.. im just using them to cycle my tank, and its looking good so far!

ill keep you posted in the next 2 weeks and ill put pictures up of the progress iv made with this tank.

Thanks, Andrew


----------



## Drowned (Mar 16, 2009)

Can't wait to see it after ca 10 spawnings


----------



## Andy000 (Mar 9, 2007)

and i got my fish now too! 
i just gotta wait till they spawn now.. i cant wait!
ill put some pictures up in about 2 days.. 
i should have the tank looking a little decent by then

Andrew


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Sounds like fun! I assume you tossed a pre-cycled filter from another tank on there for your new brichardi?

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## Andy000 (Mar 9, 2007)

sure did!  and some tank water from my other cichlid tank.

Andrew


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Now we just need pics 

-Rick


----------



## keitang (Oct 24, 2005)

My brichardi (1M&2F) breed non-stop in my Tropheus tank with 20 full size Bemba in it (with lots of rocksin it, and they make cave bet. the sand and rocks), and they chased away all Tropheus larger than they and bascially take hold of the whole 12045*60cm* tank!

The male could breed with more than one female all the same time, so you do need to have only 1 pair in a tank that large, I guess.


----------

